# Best evangelism illustrations?



## PMBrooks (Dec 30, 2011)

What are your best illustrations that you use during evangelism presentations? I hear many about how God rescues us from the train about to derail, or is the lifeboat on a sinking ship...but these seem to fail with regards to theology and application. They either hint too much at Pelagian theology or, from my perspective, do not give God enough glory concerning the process of salvation. 

Can anyone share some that they feel are sound theologically but are very Gospel-centered? I find illustrations helpful in sharing the Gospel with people, especially when they do not come from a churched background. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tim (Dec 30, 2011)

The one that comes to mind is a grave representing spiritual deadness, and that person can not give birth to themselves, etc. This is distinctly anti-Pelagian. I was then going to write, "I don't know where to go from here because it will not seem like you can call a dead man to repent and believe". But, then, that is the point. The person should then ask, "then it's impossible, isn't it?". And then this gives an opportunity to say that it is indeed impossible with men, but not with God. 

Is this the kind of thing you were asking about?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2011)

The heart of man is like a factory used to produce poison; upon regeneration/conversion the Holy Spirit not only sweeps it clean and makes it empty, but He sets up a perfume factory to bless the world and others.


----------



## PMBrooks (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, those illustrations are very helpful. All illustrations fail up to a certain point, and can be pressed the wrong way, but I like the two you all have given. 

Does anyone else have any other illustrations or stories they use during evangelism?


----------

